

Former Homeless Woman Becomes Twitter Celebrity - bdking
http://mashable.com/2012/01/06/homeless-woman-twitter-celebrity/

======
paulhauggis
"When she was homeless, Walsh would tweet from her cell phone or use computers
at her local library."

How could she afford a cell phone? Especially one that had Internet access
which enabled her to Tweet?

